# Hi, Newbie here looking for some advice



## billyboy (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,

Im in the market for a TT 225. I test drove one on wednesday and loved it. It was black, 02 plate, 54k miles.

Ive been looking through the forum and found it very useful.

Just wanna brush up on a few things: I didnt even know the TT got facelifted? Can someone tell me what year the facelift came in and what was changed on the facelifted cars?

Also i know the modding bug is gonna bite me and ive been looking at a Stage 1 APR remap, and a new induction of some sort. Also does the TT run a re-circulating dv? or a dv of somesort?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Face lift came in with the 02 reg cars how ever there were still some oldpre facelift TTs on an 02 reg the facelift gave 18 in wheels lower ride hight alloy gear knob andon the 225s titanium head light


----------



## paceyjg (Aug 19, 2008)

Hi mate i am also looking for my first TT - the upgrades came in Oct 02 - you can tell the difference mainly by the grill. Old ones have 5 bars, new ones 3 bars.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

paceyjg said:


> Hi mate i am also looking for my first TT - the upgrades came in Oct 02 - you can tell the difference mainly by the grill. Old ones have 5 bars, new ones 3 bars.


Sorry but you are wrong the 3 bar grill did not come untill well after the face lift in early 2002


----------

